# Thoughts on tiktok?



## x65943 (Jan 31, 2021)

So I am one of those people who has never downloaded tiktok. I guess I don't see the appeal. I guess it's a good way to mindlessly waste time while watching random 5 seconds videos?

What do you guys think? Am I an old geezer now? Do you guys like tiktok?

I would rather play a video game.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2021)

A waste of time, but a popular one.
I couldn't care less about it. If I'm going to watch a video a minute or 2 would be a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 31, 2021)

It is Chinese spyware.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 31, 2021)

Downloaded it a while back cause my friend said there was a lot of funny videos. Deleted 2 minutes later cause all I saw was dumb shit of people trying to be funny and dancing, just alot of bad dancing.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 31, 2021)

meh. don't really like it. sometimes there are bangers but most of the times, if i had to put it in the simplest way possible, it is cringe.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jan 31, 2021)

i fell in the rabbit hole of tiktok and i regret it
plus alot of content is stuff like SaMSUNG ANd APpLE and random idiots bitching about their new iphone 11 with more shit like indians dancing that look like theyre embarresing themselves on purpose
yeah thats it


----------



## qqq1 (Jan 31, 2021)

I get to see hot women in skimpy clothes dance. What else do you want?


----------



## x65943 (Jan 31, 2021)

qqq1 said:


> I get to see hot women in skimpy clothes dance. What else do you want?


Well, now I am no expert, but aren't there websites for that?

Like websites that go a bit further?


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 31, 2021)

qqq1 said:


> I get to see hot women in skimpy clothes dance. What else do you want?


based


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 31, 2021)

For me it is more of entertainment, well people does make funny video on the Chinese version of the app not the international version. With all the stuffs going on in the world, some funny videos to watch ain't bad.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> For me it is more of entertainment, well people does make funny video on the Chinese version of the app not the international version. With all the stuffs going on in the world, some funny videos to watch ain't bad.


the problem: spyware
the solution: avoid tiktok


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 31, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> the problem: spyware
> the solution: avoid tiktok



Lmao


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 31, 2021)

> *Thoughts on tiktok?*



For the "App" -> 

For the Users -> I thought many Youtubers only have a "Dachschaden" (mental defect)
then I saw Tiktok Users......and Youtubers who reviews Tiktok Users...


----------



## IC_ (Feb 1, 2021)

The thing that is taking the last bits of intelligence out of today's society. And also, Chinese malware/spyware.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm concerned that nothing has been done about it. Forget the potential spyware aspect, that's the least of it. Remember all the controversy over Russian disinformation on social media platforms during the 2016 election? They did that from the outside. Imagine what they could've done if they had owned the platforms and could control the algorithms. The result would be so subtle that it would be nearly impossible to detect. Comparing the two methods would be like comparing a sledgehammer to a scalpel. Now just think about what the Chinese can accomplish with access to an algorithm that serves content to over 90 million US citizens.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2021)

I don't have the energy to have strong feels for, against, or anywhere near having an actual opinion on it.


----------



## Viri (Feb 2, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> It is Chinese spyware.


It probably is, but so is Google. As for the question, no I didn't download tiktok.


----------



## stirmutter (Feb 2, 2021)

a very sketchy app based on what's been exposed by new articles. i wouldn't feel comfortable using the same password i use on everything for tiktok


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Feb 2, 2021)

Only brainwashed idiots watch crap on tiktok


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

Decent app, although the users can be kinda annoying


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 4, 2021)

I use it a lot for work purposes, and make some content for the same reason. It's quickly become one of the most popular social media apps out there, especially with the college/nearly in college age crowd so it's no surprise that the college I work for wants to have a presence.

As far as personal use, it's mostly a toilet app if I'm being honest. I don't mean that as an insult, I mean I literally only use it when I'm sitting on the toilet. There's some decent content on there, but nothing worth downloading the app for. I get the appeal, but personally have different ways I'd rather waste my time.


----------



## Supernova89 (Feb 6, 2021)

Tiktok the decedance of society, I just don't get the newer generation, yikes I'm getting old I think!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 6, 2021)

Didn’t this get banned? Oh, wait.


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2021)

qqq1 said:


> I get to see hot women in skimpy clothes dance. What else do you want?


You know what's weird? By some bizarre, outlandish coincidence, I'm sure completely random, all the most popular tiktok dances and dance challenges feature a whole lot of bouncy, jerky motions that make _certain_ body parts jiggle a whole lot. How very odd.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 6, 2021)

lol, no what's a "tik tok'?


----------



## Jayro (Feb 6, 2021)

I find Tik-Tok to be annoying as shit. Everyone is either doing really stupid shit, or speed-talking. Can't stand either one. (And why the _FUCK _did they name it after a song by Ke$ha? That's the weirdest part for me, unless she had a hand in it. She could totally sue, since they spelled it exactly the same.)

Back in my day, this was Tik-Tok:


----------



## Ricken (Feb 6, 2021)

The only thing that hurts me more than seeing people obsess over Tik-Tok is seeing people set their phones down in a public place because they feel the urge to do a Tik-Tok dance right there
I can't fairly judge the app, but if what I've seen is any indicator, I wouldn't get value out of my time.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 6, 2021)

It is a thing that i am willing to say exists

atleast it isn't reddit


----------



## Minox (Feb 7, 2021)

You should only use it if you like being spied on. Content-wise it also seems like a huge cringe-fest.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

I don't see the appeal, nor did I see the appeal in Vine. Never installed it, half of the videos people have sent me from tiktok that I've viewed in browser aren't even funny. I have enough things to waste my time as it is. Not to mention the privacy concerns.

Now in all fairness, I don't like or "don't get" most modern social media. Instagram? blah. Snapchat? Unfortunately just got convinced to start using it. Discord? I don't understand why it has such a social media aspect to it.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 7, 2021)

ChaosEternal said:


> I'm concerned that nothing has been done about it. Forget the potential spyware aspect, that's the least of it. Remember all the controversy over Russian disinformation on social media platforms during the 2016 election? They did that from the outside. Imagine what they could've done if they had owned the platforms and could control the algorithms. The result would be so subtle that it would be nearly impossible to detect. Comparing the two methods would be like comparing a sledgehammer to a scalpel. Now just think about what the Chinese can accomplish with access to an algorithm that serves content to over 90 million US citizens.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 7, 2021)

Never used it and never will.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Back in my day, this was Tik-Tok:


What the hell is that


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What the hell is that



A clock from an age with class and an appreciation for the fine arts!


----------



## mar10n1c (Feb 12, 2021)

Tiktok? *I hate it with burning  desire. I don't like any of the users, any of the videos, and any of the stuff that goes on there. *I will never use it. Same goes to instagram and snapchat.

Its the worst thing to exist.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 12, 2021)

I hate all social media and from what I have seen of TikTok it looks the worst of them all.


----------



## mar10n1c (Feb 12, 2021)

You can't hate  all social media. Technically this counts as one.  I forgot to say I'm cool with Twitter.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 12, 2021)

TO BE HONEST, you sometime find many quality content!

The original Tiktok (Douyin) for Chinese audience work separately from the western Tiktok, has more restrictions like female/male nudity, thus it's more oriented on music, comic, skill and more quality content, rather than stupid meaninglessness video u usually get on Tiktok.

Try The original Tiktok (Douyin)!


----------



## Jayro (Feb 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What the hell is that


Tick-Tock Clock from Super Mario 64. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mar10n1c said:


> Tiktok? *I hate it with burning  desire. I don't like any of the users, any of the videos, and any of the stuff that goes on there. *I will never use it. Same goes to instagram and snapchat.
> 
> Its the worst thing to exist.


I feel exactly the same. I use Facebook for keeping in touch with friends and family, while also shit posting dank memes and I am part of many hobby groups. And I have a Twitter to keep tabs on world news. But beyond that, that's all I need. Everything else like Kik, snapchat, Instagram, tik-tok, etc all does the same stupid shit, more or less. I just don't see the need for more than a Facebook.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Kik,


What the fuck is a "Kik"


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm not a fan of TikTok, but I think I'll make an account (using a VPN because spyware) just so I can make some fresh reaction videos.


----------



## IC_ (Feb 12, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I'm not a fan of TikTok, but I think I'll make an account (using a VPN because spyware) just so I can make some fresh reaction videos.


A VPN won't help you. Tiktok is probably some of the worst spyware/malware in the entire world, it collects unique identifiers and so much other information that you just won't hide by connecting to a VPN.


----------



## BootyGainzSpecialist (Feb 18, 2021)

I think TikTok brainwashes your brain easily if you use it a lot, just like Reddit and other social media.....


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 25, 2021)

On TikTok, I learned that chopping an onion with a moist paper towel near it will absorb the fumes that make your eyes water. The fumes are drawn to water. Usually, that’s your eyes. 

I didn’t actually watch the video, but this was demonstrated to me and it works.


----------



## Chary (Feb 28, 2021)

I don’t like Tiktok at all—it’s just not my thing. But my Persian family members love it. YouTube is blocked there or at least limited from what I’ve been told, along with a few other major social media sites. Tiktok isn’t, so it’s become a great way for them to share funny videos. I’m happy for the people who enjoy it, even if I’m wary of it as a data collecting tool.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 28, 2021)

No don't use it, If I want a quick laugh. I go look in the mirror


----------



## zeroultima6 (Feb 28, 2021)

on the similar level as instagram, don't like it as much


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 8, 2021)

Fuckin' China and its autocracy, or whatever. Dictatorship, autocracy, tyranny; all effectively the same. 
TikTok is partially owned by China, and is thus permanently tainted. Needs to be killed off.


----------



## Kwyjor (Mar 8, 2021)

Seems to me any content worth watching will end up being duplicated on Youtube or Twitter, so I see no point in consulting Tiktok directly.  

Vine showed that the length limitations can produce some creative and interesting results, though from what I've heard, Tiktok seems to more frequently produce annoying and pointless trends.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 8, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> Seems to me any content worth watching will end up being duplicated on Youtube or Twitter, so I see no point in consulting Tiktok directly.
> 
> Vine showed that the length limitations can produce some creative and interesting results, though from what I've heard, Tiktok seems to more frequently produce annoying and pointless trends.



true
back when was using it
HEyO IpHONE 11 CHEcK
*turns flashlight on*
just having an iphone wont make you good i can live with my androids


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2021)

Me and my friends often will do Discord calls up until early in the morning, during these calls, it's extremely easy for me to laugh at the most random things, when i drink, it's also extremely easy for me to laugh at the most random of things, well, one day on one of these calls, i had downed like half a bottle of wine, you could have said anything and i probably would've laughed, one of them decides to screenshare TikTok memes, even with all those benefits mentioned above, i could not laugh, TikTok humor is amongst the worst inventions of humanity


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Had an account, deleted the app because... well to be honest I forgot why I deleted the app, but I'm pretty sure I had a good reason


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 8, 2021)

x65943 said:


> So I am one of those people who has never downloaded tiktok. I guess I don't see the appeal. I guess it's a good way to mindlessly waste time while watching random 5 seconds videos?
> 
> What do you guys think? Am I an old geezer now? Do you guys like tiktok?
> 
> I would rather play a video game.




Old Geezer my foot. lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> Well, now I am no expert, but aren't there websites for that?
> 
> Like websites that go a bit further?




you mean like GBAtemp? Not sure. lol


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 8, 2021)

This is the best TikTok video I've found. I'm not gonna let the CCP get my data, so I have the link from where I found it (consumeproduct.win).


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 8, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> No don't use it, If I want a quick laugh. I go look in the mirror



[mirror suddenly shatters]


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2021)

I honestly don't see much reason to reinstall it as the good tik toks get posted elsewhere anyways


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Apr 21, 2021)

I just use it to watch videos like these:

https://tinyurl.com/ekdbpfk6
https://tinyurl.com/3xx5rbyj
https://tinyurl.com/3m79krzm
https://tinyurl.com/ys8dtytv


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 21, 2021)

Go fukin' die, Commie scum.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2021)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> I just use it to watch videos like these:
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/ekdbpfk6
> https://tinyurl.com/3xx5rbyj
> ...


I aint clicking that because it's 100% gonna be some weird ABDL shit


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Apr 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I aint clicking that because it's 100% gonna be some weird ABDL shit


I can promise you that it's not.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 1, 2021)

It makes me cringe, compare a video of children calling an random old man a creep and my polls


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> It makes me cringe, compare a video of children calling an random old man a creep and my polls


Unlike your polls, there are good tik toks out there(of course, they are extremely hard to find)


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Unlike your polls, there are good tik toks out there(of course, they are extremely hard to find)


I mean the vast majority. I don't know why teens use it. Gen Z can't seem to understand good content (especially in music)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I mean the vast majority. I don't know why teens use it. Gen Z can't seem to understand good content (especially in music)


Bro you have no right to speak about "good content"


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Bro you have no right to speak about "good content"


I think my polls outside the EoF are decent. I'm normal outside of GBAtemp trust me


----------



## IC_ (May 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch is much better than anything on Tiktok.


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 2, 2021)

Heard of it, but don't know what it is. Will look it up.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2021)

TikTok is a Cultural mirror, more so for the younger generation than older, but quite universal overall.

There are a lot of Non-English Memes that come from TikTok, and that means more avenues of Creativity for non-Western Countries, which is why Asians enjoy the visibility they attain from the platform, not to mention a means to gain fame and money.

Additionally, I've noticed from the WhatsApp Groups of professionals older than me, that most of their shared Memes are exported TikTok videos, especially from the Mainland; many of my professional peers are South East Asian Huaren so it is a way for them to connect with their Mainland Culture if they don't visit often.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (May 3, 2021)

Here is the good content:

https://www.tiktok.com/@toktok_pororo

Obviously, I had to create an account the moment I discovered this!


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 3, 2021)

Looked it up yesterday and went to the site. It seems like an ultra-distilling of amateur entertainment. I found a lot of it quite funny. Some of it a bit horrifying. Don't think I need to see a morbidly obese chick dancing around in tights. 

But I kinda liked the idea of the app/site.


----------



## Chary (May 3, 2021)

I'm 24 and too old, apparently. Most of it wasn't that funny and a lot of it was cringe. That being said, I could see it being appealing in the same way that people like to mindlessly scroll through r/all on reddit and see goodness knows what for fun.


----------



## subcon959 (May 3, 2021)

It's just a way for people to express themselves from what I can gather. I don't use it but I'm not going to begrudge someone who finds it fun. It's important to have fun however you can find it. I can think that and still be concerned about the CCP influence though.


----------



## RyanWalker12 (May 6, 2021)

I don't see anything wrong with tiktok. Anyone who degrades could always find where to degrade.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 6, 2021)

RyanWalker12 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with tiktok. Anyone who degrades could always find where to degrade.


Hello there! Welcome to GBAtemp!

Also, "degrades"? I do not think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## KokoseiJ (May 6, 2021)

No, really. I know all those backdoor stuffs and all, but It just isn't funny at all to me. I do get some tik tok viral compilations in my youtube shorts feed- They make me turn off my youtube and get back to whatever I was doing. quite effective in that way I'd say.

And no, I'm a teenager. even as a teen those videos are just cringe to me.


----------



## Enzovexx (May 6, 2021)

It's a big old meh for me, it's a cesspool of 5 second videos, some good, some bad, mostly cringe. I usually only go on it if my friend (who uses it) sends me something on there. I swear I'm not a degenerate.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 6, 2021)

1% is actually good content, 79% is content that is made in less than 2 minutes and is terrible. The rest are 13 year old simps


----------



## InsaneNutter (May 6, 2021)

No interest in TikTok at all, They must be spending a fortune on advertising though as Tiktok is all i seem to get adverts for when using the YouTube mobile app.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 6, 2021)

No and I don't understand why those people getting this app. Waste time and waste life.


----------



## FancyNintendoGamer567 (May 6, 2021)

Downloaded it one day, made like two, then never used and eventually uninstalled.
Basically, I don't give a shit about it and it's kinda annoying when other people bring it up.


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 7, 2021)

Enzovexx said:


> It's a big old meh for me, it's a cesspool of 5 second videos, some good, some bad, mostly cringe. I usually only go on it if my friend (who uses it) sends me something on there._* I swear I'm not a degenerate*_.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 7, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


>


What's the opposite of a degenerate? A regenerate? 
Hey, that's not giving me squiggly red lines, like "hola" does; it's an actual word. Never knew that.


----------



## realtimesave (May 17, 2021)

I've never used it but I know what the videos look like because there's a plethora of youtubers that just copy/paste it into their youtube lol


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 19, 2021)

It's garbage and cringe. Most of the content either preys on children or leads to a further deprecation of society. It seems like everyone my age uses it, but I never will.


----------



## BobCh (May 19, 2021)

The source of stupid ads. The trashy app I think.


----------



## Nathantu (May 22, 2021)

Just like music on tik tok , i want to set tik tok music as ringtone


----------



## AncientBoi (May 22, 2021)

just another spin off of youtube


----------



## SG854 (May 24, 2021)

What are you talking about Tik Tok makes quality content


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 24, 2021)

SG854 said:


> What are you talking about Tik Tok makes quality content



how do you find this shit


----------



## SG854 (May 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> how do you find this shit


Well Tik Tok of course

It gives you nothing but quality


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 26, 2021)

sigma male tik toks are so unintentionally funny to me


----------



## SG854 (Jun 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> how do you find this shit


Quality Tik Tok


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 29, 2021)

Also can i just say how some tiktok ads claim that you can make money by watching videos. Man they are really desperate aren't they


----------



## Jayro (Jun 29, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> Also can i just say how some tiktok ads claim that you can make money by watching videos. Man they are really desperate aren't they


It's like how people claim to make money from tweeting, like fuck you, you're lying. Ain't nobody gonna pay you to tweet anything.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 29, 2021)

I've seen more kids under the age of 12 on tiktok than i have on youtube. That shit impresses me to a small extent


----------



## Jayro (Jun 29, 2021)

Its usually when someone around me is watching TikTok, and I keep hearing the same fucking 30 second song looping over and over because several people used the same music in their shitty little videos. Or when someone is sitting there listening to people do these stupid speed-talking videos. They're completely obnoxious to me. I hate the entire TikTok platform. That, and I'm not sure why they decided to name it after an iconic Kesha song, that boggles me.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 29, 2021)

Jayro said:


> iconic Kesha song, that boggles me.


is it really iconic if like everyone forgot the song existed


----------



## Jayro (Jun 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> is it really iconic if like everyone forgot the song existed


I'll rephrase that... It was iconic for the time it dropped.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2021)

A friend recommended it to me once, then i tried it and must honestly say, it's just not mine. I would never install the app again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 26, 2021)

However many months on this is. I have noticed that in various circles that were initially hostile to it have softened, or least become accepting of it. It gets mentioned in discussions as another platform that people use, which is odd because silence is deafening when it comes to various other platforms and many of said same care less about the world as it is and more how they want it to be.

Anyway nothing of quality (other than occasional cringe compilations) has made it out of it to my purview yet. Granted I rarely watch anything less than 15 minutes (or 7 and a half because double speed is the only way to roll, at least until 2.5x comes along without having to download it first) so I am not expecting to encounter much, and from what I have seen tiktok just goes in for a slightly different kind of censorship (both active, shadowban and thumb on the scales) than the "usual" silicon valley types but not in a way that allows anything of note to actually happen.

So to that end have people differed in opinions since the earlier point? Am I missing out on quality content? If I am missing out then is it just reposts of things elsewhere?


----------



## Reploid (Oct 26, 2021)

hate


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 27, 2021)

Of all the trends and stuff to leak out from tiktok so far, the only one that's made me actually check it out (on the website, haven't installed the app) is No Bones. People on my Facebook kept referring to it being a bones day or a no bones day, and I just had to know.

Today was definitely a no bones day.


----------



## plasturion (Oct 27, 2021)

Tik tok has most advanced algorithms to brainwash people at mental level. No never, I hate it with passion.


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 27, 2021)

I’ve never directly used it, although I’ve seen compilation/reaction videos on Youtube.

For example, there are people on TT giving false/half-truths over airlines and I’ve seen Pilots on Youtube call them out, such as the dipstick on TT who thinks the squawk codes are given over the PA on the plane.


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2021)

plasturion said:


> Tik tok has most advanced algorithms to brainwash people at mental level.


No, Facebook is still the leader in that field.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 27, 2021)

Veho said:


> No, Facebook is still the leader in that field.


No, believe me it's TikTok


----------



## BobCh (Oct 29, 2021)

Veho said:


> No, Facebook is still the leader in that field.


I'm not saying I'm for FB, but IMHO it's better to stuck in it for 30 mins rather than in TikTok.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 29, 2021)

I’ll watch the occasional TikTok meme, but only on YouTube. I tried the app for approximately 5 minutes - the search functionality is trash and the interface is incomprehensible, it’s just a constant stream of garbage into the user’s eyes with the occasional hit. I’ll have others fish the good ones out of the sea of mediocrity, thank you very much. I’be got enough spyware on my phone already.


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Oct 29, 2021)

low attention span trash
same with yt shorts and whatever
its also ccp spyware but zoomers dont care about that


----------



## dei99 (Nov 3, 2021)

Some videos from TT are really funny, but as a social media in general it is overwhelmed with stupid content


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 5, 2021)

I’ve done some extensive research on a few social media platforms. To put it shortly: I’m not a fan of TikTok. As a VR freak, I can say even the company previously known as Facebook looks like a saint compared to the history of TikTok

That history includes keeping voice prints from user posts, stealing data from android users, censoring videos containing LGBT+ content, manually editing videos of “unattractive” users, collecting biometric data of users without permission, and more.

Lastly, opinion time:
Almost nothing on there was entertaining or matched my sense of humor, I would love to ever see someone browse it without some degen video or something who’s popular because they were wearing something skimpy.

2/10 to me


----------



## phatphatz (Nov 11, 2021)

i enjoy being brainwashed and watching girls dance


----------



## DudderButter (Nov 13, 2021)

The rabbit hole once you really invest your time on TikTok is obliterating at a mental level. I got rid of it when I was at my lowest. My friends complain and try to convince me to get it again but I just can't do it. I have way more other things to do than mindlessly watch oversexualized content. Like being on these forums, of course!


----------



## Chaosta (Dec 18, 2021)

has some hilarious stuff if you setup your feed properly. idk why ppl keep saying "why waste time on a 5sec vid?" what? the limit is 3min, and most vids are at least 1min30.

I do hate how they force a random shit vid and ad into your feed every 5 videos though.


----------



## anhminh (Dec 18, 2021)

Maybe it just my boomer thought but I feel like Tiktok is propaganda tool to distract young population from politic. If they busy with Tiktok trend then they wouldn't notice what CCP do behind the curtaint.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 18, 2021)

Eww, no. I refuse to sign up for Tiktok even if it's just to get more entries in a Gleam competition.


----------



## Axido (Dec 18, 2021)

I chose "I am literally on tiktok right now".
Not because I am or ever would be, but because I thought the results looked highly unbalanced to a point you could say this was to be expected and the poll was ultimately useless. Common sense could have told you that this was going to be the outcome, making this a circlejerk thread for tiktok haters.

But since I am one: Man, is it an abomination, just like any other (a)social media platform has proven to be. Yes, also the one you, the one reading this, are using, buddy.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 18, 2021)

I have a thing set up that sends updates via Atom when my friends have uploaded something on TikTok and I recieve a direct video link so I don't have to use the actual app. Other than that, I don't use TikTok.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Dec 18, 2021)

my views now is just
"children make funy robox dances or them making bomb threats"


----------



## Chaosta (Dec 19, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> my views now is just
> "children make funy robox dances or them making bomb threats"


tiktok personal feed is based on your reaction to the video and liked comments or how many times you watched the vid on repeat. start liking stuff you find funny and your feed will improve


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Dec 19, 2021)

Chaosta said:


> tiktok personal feed is based on your reaction to the video and liked comments or how many times you watched the vid on repeat. start liking stuff you find funny and your feed will improve


i dont use tiktok
thats what i see on the news


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 19, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> i dont use tiktok
> thats what i see on the news


it shows trash based on what trash you like and interact with basically


----------



## Stwert (Dec 20, 2021)

Personally I find it incredibly relaxing, I often just set my metronome off in the evening, lay back and let my mind go free.

Eh? Oh, you mean that video shite? Meh, I can take it or leave it


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (Dec 25, 2021)

My outside view of tiktok is extremely negative. Seems more like a teen thing,
I only use it to see that dadeats2.0 guy


----------



## Dead2009 (Mar 2, 2022)

Tiktok is a cancer that should have been erased many, many years ago.


----------



## TomRiddle (Mar 3, 2022)

Eh it's alright, I don't use tiktok personally.

Between Reddit, Discord, and youtube my basis are pretty much covered on popular social media sites.

Of course I use niche ones, GBAtemp, letterboxd etc.

I guess I just prefer youtube shorts instead, although even then I'm considering to stop watching them anyhow.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 8, 2022)

I downloaded it before
to give it one star lmao 

I won't give a link because I believe that would count as advertisement which is against rules unless I am randomly given permission now so people don't get lead to a random russian site because we all know those are out there, but I even have a site and subreddit for this lol. The discord server was not made by me (made by a guy named African Warlord on Discord), but I am an active member. As you have (hopefully) guessed by now, I don't like TikTok.


----------



## blakeana (Mar 9, 2022)

tiktok would fuck up my attention span even more and we already have several reports of kids' attention spans being fucked by these short videos. never used, will never use.

for cringe content to laugh at i can just go on some subreddits.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 9, 2022)

blakeana said:


> tiktok would fuck up my attention span even more and we already have several reports of kids' attention spans being fucked by these short videos. never used, will never use.
> 
> for cringe content to laugh at i can just go on some subreddits.


Yea honestly it sucks in my opinion. My attention span wouldn't be affected (even at 13), but because it would make me so dead in 5 seconds that I would give up and delete the app. After, I would go back to watching YouTube videos that are much better.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 9, 2022)

Here's my thought on TikTok: I have a short attention span, but not that short of an attention span.  When I watch videos, I want some with some substance to them, as such, I'll take the likes of Youtube over TikTok any day.  I really just can't stand such a short video format.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 9, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Here's my thought on TikTok: I have a short attention span, but not that short of an attention span.  When I watch videos, I want some with some substance to them, as such, I'll take the likes of Youtube over TikTok any day.  I really just can't stand such a short video format.


I agree. I have a longer attention span or at least I hope, but I would rather go onto somewhere like YouTube or Odysee instead of watch TikTok. Also, with China having what ends up being nearly full control because of the privacy stuff, it ends up pretty bad. I just don't trust it and also believe that most of the content there is literal trash.


----------



## idontgetit (Mar 9, 2022)

Chinese Communist Party spyware designed to push certain agendas and gather data.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 9, 2022)

My Attention span isn't too short, but I do enjoy some shortfrom content from time to time. Now tiktok honestly is a little too short not taking into account that the content is terrible.


----------



## RosePa (Aug 18, 2022)

Yes, it is. This application forces you to waste time on meaningless videos, so if you don't want to, don't install it because it can cause addiction like many teenagers now who can't live without TikTok... I am not an opponent of social media and similar applications, but I believe you need to control yourself and your time a little and not mindlessly waste it like that. I sometimes like to make clips on TikTok, just for myself. I admit that I once wanted popularity and even thought about buying followers and promotion from this service -- enforcesocial.com.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 18, 2022)

If I watch TikTok it's with Joey's commentary about how demented they are.



Why, why, why!


----------



## City (Aug 18, 2022)

It's the new thing kids use that's cool to bash by people who were as annoying, but using something else.

I just wish it didn't have so much fucking misinformation in it, but that's the internet nowadays. I remember when spelling the name of an actor wrong by a letter would spawn hordes of nerds calling you all kind of names for being a noob. Now if you say that Alexander the Great was a chick and our historians are mysogenist pigs you get tens of thousands of people drooling at how smart you are.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 18, 2022)

Beyond the privacy issues of the app, I don't mind the format - even though I don't like it, which is why I don't use it. Too many cuts, too many parlor tricks to hold the viewer's attention every second, and the tendency is creeping over to regular Youtube - I hope it never creeps over to movies. I prefer longer sequences, but not too long, and a steady camera. It's still better than what my generation had with Facebook, because it removes the pressure to create content - and thus to create a false life - and the content it invites to create is healthier, like dances and showing collections or small bits of life.

Before Facebook, I remember people my age spent more time living, and a considerable component were videogames, even girls had them and played Singstar / Wii Sports / something else. When social media became the popular thing to use, everyone became glued to their phones, always taking pictures, feeling pressured to be constantly in the app and not miss anything, to optimize posting times and content to get the biggest number of likes. I hope we leave that dynamic behind our backs.


----------



## Kwyjor (Aug 19, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Before Facebook, I remember people my age spent more time living, and a considerable component were videogames, even girls had them and played Singstar / Wii Sports / something else.


Facebook was around for a good while before the Wii came along.



> When social media became the popular thing to use, everyone became glued to their phones, always taking pictures, feeling pressured to be constantly in the app and not miss anything, to optimize posting times and content to get the biggest number of likes.


Maybe a few highly-visible people do that, but I kind of doubt "everyone" does that.  People can be glued to their phones for other reasons, like ordinary text messages.


----------



## KitChan (Aug 19, 2022)

I don't waste my thoughts on tiktok


----------



## nine0nine (Aug 19, 2022)

my only exposure to TikTok is YouTubers ridiculing it. I can only hope that they're really cherry-picking the absolute worst from the platform and that actually 99% of the 'content' on there is...not as retarded. 

With TikTok and Twitter at the peak of popularity right now, it makes me worry about what comes next.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 19, 2022)

Kwyjor said:


> Facebook was around for a good while before the Wii came along.
> 
> Maybe a few highly-visible people do that, but I kind of doubt "everyone" does that.  People can be glued to their phones for other reasons, like ordinary text messages.



It wasn't popular in my context before 2009... why are you saying that my life isn't how it is?

It's a rethorical question, by the way.


----------



## Sigma-- (Aug 22, 2022)

Don't really like it because it's just easy, endless content. I'm already having trouble turning away from other Endless Scroller Sites, so why add more to the pile?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 22, 2022)

Dislike it, I think it's mostly people simping over killers


I prefer steam posts anyways


----------



## aerglass (Sep 10, 2022)

ah yes, the thing that gives you eye and brain cancer.

I do not watch tiktok but people send me tiktok videos for whatever reason, most of the stuff is useless crap and the other part is just fake info, like solving the cube with just 2 moves is not possible (and people annoy me when i am cubing about that.).


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 10, 2022)

Cancer, like... whatever the predecessor was named, they're basically the same shitty app
It's text-to-speech voice thing it's the most aggravating thing humanty could've ever create


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2022)

Nope it's Chinese keylogging and brainwashing software


----------



## City (Sep 11, 2022)

I wonder how many of the people whom zealously said "no" use YouTube Shorts.


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 12, 2022)

City said:


> I wonder how many of the people whom zealously said "no" use YouTube Shorts.


On that note, is there some kind of Firefox addon that will automatically redirect you to the proper Youtube interface when you end up at a "Youtube short" one way or another?

I'm not opposed to short Youtube films on principle, but the limited interface is frustrating.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Sep 12, 2022)

Vines was just better in every way its was pure comedy. Tiktok is just an excuse to sexualize memes to grab subs. However there a good amount of short clips, but I guess that depends on who you sub.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 12, 2022)

People get too mad at TikTok tbh.


----------



## dopefood (Sep 12, 2022)

trash


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 27, 2022)

Things titok has done: 
-Keeping voice prints from videos 
-Taking down videos for their purpose only being LGBTQ+ videos 
-Numerous security and personal safety concerns 
-Manually editing posted videos to make the users look more “attractive” 
-Political censorship (pretty common though)
-Sending user data to the Chinese government after promising that they did not and would not ever 

And I'm not retyping this whole thing








So
...
C'mon
Ignorant children


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 27, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


>



If you look at there website they tell you WHAT they collect, as well as some new policy in china where they are legaly forced to hand over user data


----------



## WillyScott (Sep 30, 2022)

I'll be honest - I like tik tok, and I watch it every day. But there are a lot of crazy things there, so I just try to filter my recommendations


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 2, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I don't have the energy to have strong feels for, against, or anywhere near having an actual opinion on it.


I have an opinion now. It's worse than cancer.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 25, 2022)

jackwilliam said:


> Well, you definitely should try to download the TikTok application. In my opinion, this is an excellent application, especially if you want to promote your services/or product.


dude leget made a account for tic tok



The Catboy said:


> I have an opinion now. It's worse than cancer.


I never want to touch that backdoor ever again


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 25, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I never want to touch that backdoor ever again


Literally every single one of the younger generation is always attached to TikTok, it's like they're being brainwashed for their own sanity. But really, TikTok is filled with a lot of cringe and offensive content that go past the radar, and I see why people get so mad about it.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2022



jackwilliam said:


> Well, you definitely should try to download the TikTok application. In my opinion, this is an excellent application, especially if you want to promote your services/or product.


I can tell that you're a TikTok user by the sounds of it.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2022



MasterJ360 said:


> Vines was just better in every way its was pure comedy.


Vines were the best form of entertainment that I would watch for hours on end.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2022)

jackwilliam said:


> Well, you definitely should try to download the TikTok application. In my opinion, this is an excellent application, especially if you want to promote your services/or product.


I'm never installing that Chinese spyware cancerous app on any of my devices.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I'm never installing that Chinese spyware cancerous app on any of my devices.


I keep getting those annoying TikTok ads when watching YT on my phone. Like, I don't want to download this shitty app.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2022

Oh, and YouTube Shorts is also cancerous.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Oh, and YouTube Shorts is also cancerous.


That really depends though, I only scroll through the shorts that show up from who I'm subbed to, so my shorts are pretty cancer-free for the most part.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 26, 2022)

I don't like tiktok, but I'm not in their target demographic.

As for it's impact on society, I see it as negative, but I believe that people overestimate a lot on that. It is not exactally this app that is making people narcissist, less patient, dumb, mental ill and so on. It is the fucking internet as a whole. If tiktok never came to be, we would be facing the same problems anyway.


----------



## KitChan (Nov 26, 2022)

jackwilliam said:


> Well, you definitely should try to download the TikTok application. In my opinion, this is an excellent application, especially if you want to promote your services/or product.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> I don't like tiktok, but I'm not in their target demographic.
> 
> As for it's impact on society, I see it as negative, but I believe that people overestimate a lot on that. It is not exactally this app that is making people narcissist, less patient, dumb, mental ill and so on. It is the fucking internet as a whole. If tiktok never came to be, we would be facing the same problems anyway.


I've noticed the world really started dumbing down around 2005 or so, when YouTube was exploding with "look at me!" attention-whores. Then came Vine, Snapchat filters, and tik-tok, dumbing everyone down further. As useful as the internet is, it's stunted my creativity as an artist just with it's existence.


----------



## linuxares (Nov 26, 2022)

KitChan said:


> View attachment 339933


Bot, it's a chinese bot. The whole IP range from Paradise Networks LLC is marked as fradulent via IP scores. Hell their website doesn't even work!


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 26, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I've noticed the world really started dumbing down around 2005 or so, when YouTube was exploding with "look at me!" attention-whores. Then came Vine, Snapchat filters, and tik-tok, dumbing everyone down further. As useful as the internet is, it's stunted my creativity as an artist just with it's existence.


Every region has it's own cupids. No service is relevant everywhere on earth, but everywhere we see the same problems on society, that's why I believe that the app or platform do not matter in the end.

Just as an example, when I was doing a lot of translations of wikipedia articles centuries ago, by that time I was interacting a lot with contributors there. Even on wikipedia toxicity and all of other social media junk were a thing.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 26, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Bot, it's a chinese bot. The whole IP range from Paradise Networks LLC is marked as fradulent via IP scores. Hell their website doesn't even work!


CHINA HAS INVADED GBATEMP


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm very surprised by the results of this Poll. A massive majority of people that don't use it or have never even installed it! 

It's scary how impressionable people are just through the need for internet likes and I think It's crazy what people will do for that attention honestly... 

I've never downloaded it, don't even have an account, but I've seen a lot of the 'challenges' that go round and just think it's all braindead nonsense most of the time. I can imagine soon there will be a 'breathe' challenge. That is *NOT *a challenge  

Work friends share some funny bits from it on the group chat, but that's just it. The best bits that you will find funny will always get shared by your friends that share your humour and use the app I guess!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 26, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Bot, it's a chinese bot. The whole IP range from Paradise Networks LLC is marked as fradulent via IP scores. Hell their website doesn't even work!


This alone is why no one should download Tiktok


----------



## linuxares (Nov 26, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> This alone is why no one should download Tiktok


You should never download anything Chinese if you value your privacy. Taiwanese is fine but not software made in mainland china since you never know what might be baked in.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> This alone is why no one should download Tiktok


Or for any other reason whatsoever.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2022



linuxares said:


> You should never download anything Chinese if you value your privacy. Taiwanese is fine but not software made in mainland china since you never know what might be baked in.


Everything made in China is spyware.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 26, 2022)

linuxares said:


> You should never download anything Chinese if you value your privacy. Taiwanese is fine but not software made in mainland china since you never know what might be baked in.


Usually its to collect user data as well as a backdoor into your phone. Tik-tok being a huge one, as it has the ability to

Key log your phone and your network.
access to your phones data.
read your private smg's
DNT (Do not track) is not avalible with this shit.
Cant sue them for this shit.
and some more spooky shit.

NTM china forces the company's who are in china to fork over said data to the government

Just avoid like the plaige, its spyware in every way possible


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 28, 2022)

your social credit scores have gone down for daring to criticize emperor xi and his special brand of mixed honey.


----------



## KitChan (Nov 30, 2022)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> I've never downloaded it, don't even have an account, but I've seen a lot of the 'challenges' that go round and just think it's all braindead nonsense most of the time.


Doing some of them will literally make you brain dead.
Don't OD or poison yourself for likes, kids.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Nov 30, 2022)

It's funny, all of my reasons for not wanting TikTok are kind of contradictory.

I feel like I'm too old for it, yet I'm a 30-year-old man with two kids who still plays Pokemon and has a Knuckles plush on his bed (though in my defence it took a good amount of stress on a claw machine to get him).
I feel like it would be a waste of my time but then I spend plenty of time scrolling through Twitter and, hell, here, especially derping around on EoF.
I feel like I'd never want to record a video of myself and try to join in, but then I wouldn't need to just to use the app and browse.

Honestly I think it's just that I don't like it. At worst it feels even more vapid than Instagram and at best it seems like another timesink that distracts me from stuff I really want to do. I don't want to turn my nose up at it too much because people were probably doing the same when my generation was getting into gaming and social media, but for me personally it seems like a waste of my time. But I can't deny how influential it is.


----------



## KabanFriends (Dec 29, 2022)

my mom watches tiktok contents sometimes, related to the group she likes. to me, the tiktok watermark that shows up on every single video is really annoying (lol)


----------

